# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) دعوة : تطبيقات مميزة جداا للايفون ! الكل مدعو للمشاركة !

## DARIFBS

السلام عليكم      فكرة الموضوع بسيطة كل من عنده برنامج يراه جميل وجيد قد يفيد الاعضاع الاخرين  يضع لنا هنا
 اسمه :
دوره (فيما يستعمل وما فائدته):
رابط التحميل او مكان التحميل :  فد واستفد  :Wink:   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    _الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## DARIFBS

*ابدا اولا   TapaTalk pro* 1.13.1* تصفح المنتديات من هاتفك المحمول* مميز جدا    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## DARIFBS

الشيخ عبد الباسط عبد الصمد
 تطبيق خاص للشيخ "عبد الباسط عبد الصمد"رحمة الله وادخله جناته ان شاء  الله والذي من خلاله ستحصل على استماع كامل للقران الكريم بصوت الشيخ عبد  الباسط عبد الصمد 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## DARIFBS

IM+ Pro Version 6.2  كل انواع المسنجر في واحد 
All-in-One app for Skype chat, GTalk, Yahoo, MSN/Live Messenger, AIM/iChat, ICQ, MySpace, Twitter, Facebook, Jabber. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## DARIFBS

اقوى برنامج تشغيل الفيديو للايفون BUZZ Player 2.0.3  يدعم تشغيل الصيغ التالية : 
☆ BUZZ Player can play almost anything, including:
+) Container formats: 3GP, AVI, ASF, FLV, MKV (Matroska), MOV (QuickTime), MP4, NUT, Ogg, OGM, RealMedia, Bink, WMV, XVID, DIVX.
+) Video formats: Cinepak, DV, H.263, H.264/MPEG-4 AVC, HuffYUV, Indeo,  MJPEG, MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4 Part 2, RealVideo, Sorenson, Theora, WMV,  Bink
+) Audio formats: AAC, AC3, ALAC, AMR, DTS, FLAC, Intel Music Coder,  Monkey's Audio, MP3, Musepack, RealAudio, Shorten, Speex, Vorbis, WMA,  Bink. 
Supported video quality:
Up to full HD quality (1920 x 1080 pixels) for Quick Time media files (mp4, mov, m4v, mpv)
Up to DV quality (720 x 576 pixels) for other media files (flv, mkv, wmv, avi, asf, divx, xvid, dat, vob, mpg…) 
☆ BUZZ Player support almost subtitle types including srt, ass, ssa,  msi, sub and embedded subtitle, it also can display almost languages  such as Japanese, Chinese, Arabic, Hebrew, English, French, Italian,  German, Thai, Vietnamese… BUZZ Player also allow user to change various  settings of subtitle: font color, font size, font type, position, timing  offset. It displays subtitle on more than one line when needed  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   يمتاز ايضا بامكانية تشغيل الترجمة العربية   لتشغيلها يتم  الضغط على TXT 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ثم اختر text encoding ثم windows arabic 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  النتيجة  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الان رابط التحميل 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
مع المنتدى المغربي دائما الجديد المميز  :Big Grin:

----------


## DARIFBS

*Al-Mawrid Al-Qareeb Arabic  English Dictionary 2.44*  قاموس المورد القريب عربي انجليزي والعكس      التحميل 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## DARIFBS

*WhatsApp Messenger 2.6.10*  برنامج الدردشة المجانية بالرسائل توجد نسخة منه ايضا لنوكيا والاندرويد واغلب انظمة التشغيل الاخرى      التحميل
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## DARIFBS

*Converter Plus 2.1*    برنامج لتحويل اي  شيء مسافات الطاقة الوزن... استعمله كثيرا في تحويل العملات            *التحميل*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## DARIFBS

*Arabic Speaking Clock*  * الساعة الناطقة*     يذكرك بمرور الساعات حتى لا تأخذ مهمة ما وقت أكثر من المفروض لها  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]           التحميل
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## DARIFBS

*موسوعة الحديث النبوي الشريف 2.0.2*   يحتوي على المراجع التالية:
 ★  صحيح البخاري.
 ★  صحيح مسلم.
 ★  سنن الترمذي.
 ★  سنن ابن ماجه.
 ★  سنن النسائي.
 ★  سنن ابي داؤود.
 ★  موطأ مالك.
 ★  مسند الامام احمد بن حنبل مع الاسناد لكل حديث.
 ★ سنن الدارمي مع تعليقات حسين سليم اسد.
 ★ رياض الصالحين.
 ★ مستدرك حاكم
 ★ سنن الدارقطني   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *التحميل*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## amchebek

merci bcp

----------


## alajid

الف الف شكر

----------


## 5brahim

Merci infiniment

----------


## lmnaouer

a la hauteur comme d'habetude

----------


## medboug

شكرا حزيلا

----------


## حاجكوصديق

mashkooooooooren

----------


## riad bacha

ماشاء الله اخى الكريم  
موضوع رائع
لك كل احترامى  
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## mohammed621968

موضوع رائع

----------


## che_brahim

hard job thnks

----------


## che_brahim

hard job bik thnks

----------


## soufianaftati

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## hamada_99ms

مشكورررررررررررررررررر

----------


## abdovitch

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## bil34

الف الف شكر

----------


## ighdriss

موضوع رائع

----------


## شاهين البصره

الف شكر  مبروك عليك الشهر

----------


## MeMo.SoFt

تسلم يا غالي

----------


## 08ahmed

:Smile: مشكوووووور على هذا المجهود :Frown:

----------

